# Lorain County Hogs



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm interested in finding out if the pigs that roam lorain county are safe to eat? If anyone has information on here to point me in the right direction to get more information or statistics. 

Just a reminder, this thread is not to ask if there are pigs there or where to hunt them. Just if anyone has information on whether they are safe to eat or not. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

bacon is made from pigs, bacon is good to eat, pigs are good to eat.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I found one article saying that the hogs in Lorain had some sort of a bacteria in the meat. You may want to check with the DNR to be safe. I have not seen any hogs or signs of hogs over hear in Medina county yet. But While backpacking down in the smokey mountains I saw two really big hogs. One came into our campsite and was not afraid of us. This thing stood at least 3 feet tall and had some big tusks.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Spent a lot of time in the woods and have yet to see one. I shoot it for sure! 

Like all meat from wild game is much safer than all the meats from a mass processor to grocery store. You will still need to cook throughly and keep it everything cleaned IMO


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Trichinosis not a concern anymore if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

My neighbors and I had hog damage on our properties in Medina county this past spring/summer. Never saw one while hunting though. No trail cam pics either


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

What part of medina county?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I am curious to where you had them in medina county, I live on the western side.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

bobk said:


> Trichinosis not a concern anymore if that's what you're worried about.


What?????? That may be true for store bought pork, but Trichinosis in alive and well in feral animals (including bear and wild hogs)!
From the CDC's Website...."
*Why do hunters need to know about trichinellosis?*
People most often associate trichinellosis with the consumption of raw or undercooked pork. However, in recent years, more cases have been associated with eating raw or undercooked wild game meats (such as bear) than eating domestic pork products. _Trichinella_ parasites can infect a wide range of animals worldwide. *In the lower 48 states, trichinellosis cases and outbreaks have been caused by the consumption of brown and black bear, wild boar, and cougar*; in Alaska, walrus and black, brown, grizzly, and polar bear; and in Hawaii, wild boar. _Trichinella_ has also been detected in many other wild animals that are hunted, including coyotes, foxes, and raccoons. Coyotes and foxes have not yet been implicated in any reported trichinellosis cases or outbreaks, but there has been at least one reported case attributed to the consumption of undercooked raccoon meat."

http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/trichinellosis/hunters.html


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I guess if you like eating raw meat it's still a concern for ya.


----------

